# Couplers: Bachmann 24130 Spectrum ACELA



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

What are the couplers on the Bachmann N 24130 Spectrum Acela set? If not magnetic, what Micro Trains magnetic couplers and/or wheel sets are needed to convert the locomotive and cars? Can you change the couplers(springs) real easily or would it be best for a novice to buy the complete replacement wheel sets?
Thanks


----------



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

Does nobody know?????????


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi choochoo, 

Sorry, I don't have any experience with N gauge but there are some others here who are highly kowledgeable. All I can do is bump your thread so it might get noticed and answered. 

Greg


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You might wish to check this link to the Micro Trains conversion information:

http://www.micro-trains.com/conversions/sheet003.pdf


----------

